# Laptop and Panniers?



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

Advice for panniers capable of protecting a laptop would be appreciated. Jandd has a computer bag, but it goes inside one of their $300 regular panniers. I want to get by with less $$$ solutions. I also need to carry 2 books, clothes and toiletries (no towel). I'm commuting from home to work, work to a shower facility, then to school (<1mi after the shower). Home again after class is over. I need to bring a laptop and books to each class


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

How about a Timbuk2 messenger bag. Has a strap that goes around your waist to keep the bag from moving around.

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/catalog/categories.t2?categoryId=7


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*I use a backpack*

Alpine Lowe Contour Mtn 40 to be exact. Mostly I try to avoid humping that thing around but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...

- Chris



pitt83 said:


> Advice for panniers capable of protecting a laptop would be appreciated. Jandd has a computer bag, but it goes inside one of their $300 regular panniers. I want to get by with less $$$ solutions. I also need to carry 2 books, clothes and toiletries (no towel). I'm commuting from home to work, work to a shower facility, then to school (<1mi after the shower). Home again after class is over. I need to bring a laptop and books to each class


----------



## fUnkYb0bg (Apr 21, 2004)

*3 Cheers for the Timbuk2*

I have on several (unfortunate, unplanned) occasions found myself needing to take my laptop, a change of clothes a second change of riding clothes and an extra pair of shoes, all in my Timbuk2 (large) messenger bag. Not only was their room, but I also had a little space for my helmet and the newspaper. (which I stuck in there between finishing my ride and reaching my destination).

The bag is excellent. If I can jam all that crap in their, I'm sure you can trade some of it for a couple of books.


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*My solution*



pitt83 said:


> Advice for panniers capable of protecting a laptop would be appreciated. Jandd has a computer bag, but it goes inside one of their $300 regular panniers. I want to get by with less $$$ solutions. I also need to carry 2 books, clothes and toiletries (no towel). I'm commuting from home to work, work to a shower facility, then to school (<1mi after the shower). Home again after class is over. I need to bring a laptop and books to each class


I'm going with as big a pannier as practical. My LBS has a set of Trek's for $85 whihc have the capacity I want. To protect the laptop, I'm going with a padded sleeve case which you insert into another bag. Should work.

I saw one or two panniers with a built in laptop compartment, but they were $$$ and they were dedicated to the laptop. Seemed a waste.


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

pitt83 said:


> Advice for panniers capable of protecting a laptop would be appreciated. Jandd has a computer bag, but it goes inside one of their $300 regular panniers. I want to get by with less $$$ solutions. I also need to carry 2 books, clothes and toiletries (no towel). I'm commuting from home to work, work to a shower facility, then to school (<1mi after the shower). Home again after class is over. I need to bring a laptop and books to each class


Honestly, I'd carry it on my back or in a messenger bag if it's an expensive laptop. I've carried camera gear on the bike, and ruined a couple of zoom lenses because the vibration shook them apart. Let your body acts as a big shock absorber.

Kathy


----------



## hardtail6 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Chromebag.com*

They have a nicely padded shoulder strap with a stabilizer across the chest. I have packed all my clothes and laptop in there, but prefer a pannier for the clothes. 

It's worth the bank.

Did I mention I carry a very heavy laptop?


----------



## Folsom_Blues (Apr 10, 2004)

*My solution*

I prefer a backpack as well. My Targus serves me well.

http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.asp?sku=TSB312

I have never used panniers, maybe they would improve my ride. But it doesn't bother me, so I will go with what works.



hardtail6 said:


> They have a nicely padded shoulder strap with a stabilizer across the chest. I have packed all my clothes and laptop in there, but prefer a pannier for the clothes.
> 
> It's worth the bank.
> 
> Did I mention I carry a very heavy laptop?


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*It's the right solution*



pitt83 said:


> I'm going with as big a pannier as practical. My LBS has a set of Trek's for $85 whihc have the capacity I want. To protect the laptop, I'm going with a padded sleeve case which you insert into another bag. Should work.
> 
> I saw one or two panniers with a built in laptop compartment, but they were $$$ and they were dedicated to the laptop. Seemed a waste.


I use a Carradice "Bike Bureau" pannier with a laptop sleeve. I've done 1000 miles with this combination over all types of pavement - no problems with the pannier or the laptop.

I think you made the right choice - backpacks suck when riding, IMO.

later...


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

*arkel and ortleib*

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the two finest panniers companies out there Arkel and Ortleib. Both make high quality briefcase panniers designed to carry laptops and more of your stuff.

www.panniers.com
www.ortliebusa.com/

I used to carry laptops around, perhaps weekly, with no special pannier pocket in a Arkel Bug with the backboard of the pannier protecting one side of the laptop and a sturdy binder thing on the other. No problems.


----------



## 2melow (Aug 27, 2002)

*Easy.*

http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FCBP


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Mar 31, 2003)

*Another vote for a messenger bag...*

I've had pretty good luck with a Timbuk2 bag, but wasn't comfortable with carrying my laptop unprotectd in it. I got a Tom Bihn braincell (www.tombihn.com) for my laptop and I tuck my laptop in that before putting it in my messenger bag. The one caveat to a messenger bag w/ a laptop is that it's important how you pack it. You'll get pretty adept at packing everything in there just right so that it rides comfortably/securely.

That might be less of an issue with one of the fancier "pro" messenger bags (R.E.Load, Pac Designs, etc.), but as I've never used any of those I wouldn't know for sure.

-Trevor


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

pitt83 said:


> Advice for panniers capable of protecting a laptop would be appreciated. Jandd has a computer bag, but it goes inside one of their $300 regular panniers. I want to get by with less $$$ solutions. I also need to carry 2 books, clothes and toiletries (no towel). I'm commuting from home to work, work to a shower facility, then to school (<1mi after the shower). Home again after class is over. I need to bring a laptop and books to each class


I don't trust the laptop to panniers. I have a nice trager laptop backpack/bag thingy, then put everything else in panniers so there is less weight on my back.
HOWEVER, I have been liberated by the now cheap memory keychains! I dont lug the laptop anymore, just bring home some work on the keychain in my pocket!


----------

